# Is there ever a good time?



## Kittilicious

With all of the threads on here asking about getting a puppy, getting another dog, I've noticed that most, if not all, have replies of telling people to wait. Is there ever a "right time" to get a puppy or add another dog to your family? Wouldn't we all be dogless if we waited until everything was 100% perfect?

What were the main things you waited for to bring a dog into your home? 
And were there things that you should have waited on before you did? (that question doesn't seem to make sense, but I don't know how else to word it.)


----------



## mysweetkaos

I don't feel there is ever a "perfect" time to add a puppy. I do however feel that there are times that are so far from perfect that yes waiting is in order.


----------



## LaRen616

I wanted to wait until my current dog was more mature, more trained and older before bringing in another puppy.

I wanted my males good behavior to influence my female. 

I was hoping to wait until my male was 3 years old before bringing in another because I wanted a bigger age gap between them but that's not how it worked out. My breeder had the puppy I was looking for so she came to me earlier than expected. 

The closer the dogs are in age the bigger the chance that they will both pass away within months of each other, not to mention that seniors are very expensive.

Also dogs closer in age are more likely to pick fights with each other, especially same sex dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K

nope there is no right time actually. The question is if you are responsible enough and don't make a hasty decision that you regret later on resulting in the dog ending up in the Shelter.


----------



## Lmilr

I agree that there isn't necessarily a 'right time'. For us it was a matter of expenses. We wanted to give our new dog the best of everything...food, vet treatment all of that stuff...so we waited until we knew that we could afford to spend what we wanted and not just have to skimp on his stuff.


----------



## W.Oliver

For me personally, I prefer to be satisfied with the first dog's training, which for me, is about age three. I put in at least 20 hours a week in formal training, and operate under "nothing in life is free" the rest of the time...so to train two pups at once is well beyond my capacity.

I do know very accomplished SchH trainers who have worked two pups at once, and I would say even for them, it is challenging to spend sufficient time with each....it can be done...I am just not good enough.

Of course if your dog is strictly a companion, and you're simply looking to develop good behavior, the time demand is much less.

At the end of the day, it is a personal decision driven by time and resources.


----------



## Liesje

The last three puppies I've had I got in the fall. I like this best for several reasons. The main reason is that if I can't find someone to come over and let the puppy out multiple times a day, by mid-October it's cool enough (but not too cold) for me to take the puppy in the kennel-van to work. This is ideal for me because I can let him out several times a day on my breaks and use my longer breaks to go for a walk and play. I work at a college so it is an ideal place for socializing a puppy to thousands of people, new sights, sounds, and smells everyday. I take them on various elevators, across glass bridges, around loud construction and lawn equipment, up/down a dozen different types of stairs, we have a pond for swimming if it's warm, open fields for playing/training (as long as I get off for intramural games). Any earlier in the year and it's too hot to have dogs in the van. Any later and it gets really cold and dark. Usually by the time we are in darkness and nonstop snow/blizzard the puppy is 4-5 months old and I start leaving him home and just driving home once or twice for potty breaks.


----------



## fuzzybunny

For me the right time was determined by:

1. Can I afford the additional expense?
2. Do I have the time and will I devote enough time to the new addition?
3. Is my current dog at a desired level of training?
4. Do I mind potty-training in the winter?


----------



## Gretchen

My old GSD mix died in the middle of my 3rd semester of nursing school. I thought we could do without a dog, but the whole house was so empty, depressing. Instead of studying, I would be spending my extra time on the internet looking for breeders or just nice pictures of German Shepherds. So the time was right for me when I was done with the part of my class that required grueling paperwork. I got our new one a week before finals - I have a photographic memory (but can't retain anything!) so I knew I could handle a pup and study at the same time.

My daughter lives away from home and goes to college. For her getting a dog was best during her summer break so she could spend some time bonding with it before school started.


----------



## robinhuerta

For me (personally) there is no "perfect" time.
There is only "when" one feels emotionally, physically and financially stable.
I don't mean.....owning their own home, wealthy or physically taunt.
I mean.....*secure* enough with their dwelling, finances, mental & physical health.
I've been a single mother of 3 small children, lived in an apartment in Chicago...and...worked a 9-5 job.....and we still had family dogs.
I actually had my first introduction to the sport of Schutzhund with my Doberman, while I lived under those circumstances.
*I think being *emotionally* ready is the biggest step........I would never have added a pet into my family.....if I was not *secure* enough (with our needs)....and *honest* about them.
JMO.....


----------



## k_sep

Well, when I found Luna I was originally going to bring a puppy into my household because I had wanted another one for a while and had some time off work to spend extra time with a new puppy. I wasn't really waiting for anything. I have a stable income, own the house, has a decent size fenced yard, had the extra time and money to spend on a dog. I wasn't looking for a GSD though. It just happened that I found her and fell in love with her; I couldn't give her up after that and it just worked out well.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

My family and I were in mourning for a very long time after Chiefy died. We all said we don't ever want to go through that again, so we didn't get another dog. Then after many years, the longing for a new GSD started. I still wasn't ready to go through it again. Then, one day, I realized that I was ready for a new GSD and ready to deal with the inevitable outcome years down the road. I felt that the good outweighed the bad. It was completely an emotional decision for me. It's a decision that I never regretted.


----------



## WendyDsMom

Well, the spring is a good time for a puppy - weather is good and getting better. No frigid walks and the days are longer in the summer. May deal with some rain, but that is easier. No big holidays stacking up - like the fall/winter.

When you don't have kids younger than 3... Potty training a puppy and a baby is HARD! I speak from experience......

I was working shift work and going to school when I got my previous puppy - a Labrador - she had some separation anxiety issues because she bonded with me more than my ex-husband. So he was not enough for her when I wasn't there.

But, I think anytime can be a good time - if you have the time to dedicate to the pup. We have a winter pup now, and standing out in the rain while I wait for her to take care of business, makes me giggle - not smart timing for me.


----------



## marshies

I've wanted a dog since I was 12. But I REALLY seriously started looking for dogs and breeders last year. I waited the extra year because I wanted to make sure I accomplish my professional goals (find a job after graduation) before I rewarded myself with a companion animal.


----------



## WendyDsMom

marshies said:


> I rewarded myself with a companion animal.



I like that - rewarding ourselves with a companion! :wub:

Cute bunny by the way!


----------



## Emoore

It's kinda like having a baby. There's never really a *good* time, but there are plenty of bad times.


----------



## Kittilicious

Emoore said:


> It's kinda like having a baby. There's never really a *good* time, but there are plenty of bad times.


Thats gotta be the best answer!


----------



## Lucy Dog

One thing I know is it's never a good idea to get a puppy in the winter - at least for me. 

I made that mistake once and I will not be doing that ever again.


----------



## JillyBean40

It's that time for me right now actually. I've been researching the breed for a long time, my kids are older (14, 12 & 10 years), and don't need my nurturing as much anymore. I'm home all the time now (quit my last full time job last February), my husband is home a good bit too to help bond, we have moved to a bigger house with a bigger yard and can now afford everything needed for a new fur baby. With having some past experience with GSD's we know that it is the breed we want most. Plus, a good friend of mine recently bought a new GS puppy, and seeing all her adorable pics of Knuckles makes me want one for my family even more. :wub:


----------



## Kittilicious

Lucy Dog said:


> One thing I know is it's never a good idea to get a puppy in the winter - at least for me.
> 
> I made that mistake once and I will not be doing that ever again.


That is a huge downfall. I wish Knuckles would have found us in spring instead of when he did. I can take him on all the walks & trips I want to try to find socialization opportunities & just reactions to other dogs & such, but the problem is we are usually the only ones out


----------



## mysweetkaos

Emoore said:


> It's kinda like having a baby. There's never really a *good* time, but there are plenty of bad times.


 
If that isn't the truth, I don't know what is!!


----------



## Good_Karma

*What were the main things you waited for to bring a dog into your home? *

To actually HAVE a house. 
And to own land and be settled in the house for a few months. 
To have read a dozen books on dog training. 
To have observed a few dog classes. 
Bought all the gear we'd need 
Put up a fenced in area for the dog to play in off leash
Had plenty of money in an accessible account for emergencies
Had a vet picked out

*And were there things that you should have waited on before you did? *

Not really. I wish I had known more about raising dogs and socialization and dealing with reactivity and other behavioral problems, but I think those lessons are often best learned through experience. It's not like we could have know ahead of time what issues our dogs would have (or not have, mostly my dogs are great). I guess over all there isn't much I would do differently, other than use different training techniques.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

_What were the main things you waited for to bring a dog into your home?_

Growing up, pretty much every dog/puppy we ever got was a spur of the moment thing. :shrug: We've always made it work.

Even now I seem to be following in the "family tradition" of if something comes along that you want/think will work, get it. :shrug: When I was 16, I'd actually guilted my mom into taking me to get a 10+ year old blind/deaf Chihuahua out of animal control. The only thought I put into it was "I want a dog, I've got a job to pay for it and this is the perfect excuse for getting one". xDD He'd been PTS though so instead I conned her into letting me get the 6 month old "German Shepherd" puppy. (I also admit I was totally sold before even meeting him on his liver and tan coloring) Only thought I put into him was what needed to be said to get her to let me HAVE a German Shepherd since first thing out of her mouth was "no, they're aggressive, that is why they are used as police dogs". I was the full time care taker and bill payer of my boy even at 16 years old. (That included when he came home with parvo and needed medications several times a day for weeks and fluids 2-3x a day for a good week+) So if I could do it then, I can do it now as a legal adult. I wouldn't have changed a thing about how everything happened and the time it did. Chance ended up being my heartdog and he made a world of difference to me. He turned me from an agoraphobic hermit into a social butterfly because being a working dog mix, he required a LOT of exercise, socialization and training. I had no choice but to force myself out of the house and I owe everything in the world to him for that. He was the best ill thought out living creature I've ever gotten. I was truly blessed to have 3.5 years with him when the vet told me I probably wouldn't get a day because he was so sick with parvo, emaciated and full of worms. I still can't believe it's been 5 months ago from today that I lost my angel. (As I start crying...)

Eevee was a matter of figuring out what to tell my grandparents (who I was/am currently living with while I search for a house in NC) when they came home to a new 6 week old puppy in the house not even 24 hours after Chance died. Mind you I had NO plans for another dog (Friend found her on the side of the road and had to do something with her or he was going to have to take her to the pound where she'd no doubt catch something being so little and probably die of it) but she came into my life and I wanted to give it a shot anyways if I didn't find an owner and was allowed to keep her. I was 19 when I got Eevee, 20 now. I was in NO way ready for another dog, especially a puppy. But we're going strong and I fully believe anyone who is determined to make it work, can.


----------



## ladyfreckles

ChancetheGSD said:


> Eevee was a matter of figuring out what to tell my grandparents (who I was/am currently living with while I search for a house in NC) when they came home to a new 6 week old puppy in the house not even 24 hours after Chance died. Mind you I had NO plans for another dog (Friend found her on the side of the road and had to do something with her or he was going to have to take her to the pound where she'd no doubt catch something being so little and probably die of it) but she came into my life and I wanted to give it a shot anyways if I didn't find an owner and was allowed to keep her. I was 19 when I got Eevee, 20 now. I was in NO way ready for another dog, especially a puppy. But we're going strong and I fully believe *anyone who is determined to make it work, can.*


This.

You can have all of your bases covered, but if your heart isn't in it, you won't do well with the dog. According to my dad, there's never a good time to get a dog. Either you're getting it too soon before traveling (I'll be gone for a few days a month after getting my puppy), or you just moved, or you just started a new job, or whatever. I guarantee if you really look at your life you'll find at least one reason you shouldn't get a dog, or shouldn't get another.

That doesn't matter.

The only exceptions I think are in situations when you _cannot, no matter how hard you try, support the dog_. For example, if you're homeless and on the streets and can't even afford to feed yourself you shouldn't exactly be rushing to a breeder to pick out your new Fido. There are certainly plenty of non-ideal times to get a dog, but what it comes down to is how badly you want to make it work.

The pup I'm getting is a bit of a gamble. I had previously been convinced I should wait until we have a yard before getting a dog. Finally, I decided enough was enough and I was waiting for no reason.

I've been tossing around the idea of a dog for years. I was always scared my dad would make me return it, or, when I lived in an apartment, I was scared my land lord wouldn't approve. Now I have my own house, and everyone on my side of the family thinks I'm nuts, but I'm going for it (everyone on my fiance's side thinks it's awesome). No more waiting for the "perfect time" when we have a big 5 acre fenced yard and a huge house for me. Those things are handy, but, they're not going to make me any better at loving my dog. They're just going to make taking care of it more convenient.


----------



## Liesje

Emoore said:


> It's kinda like having a baby. There's never really a *good* time, but there are plenty of bad times.


THIS! With all the interrogations that go on here regarding getting a new dog/puppy I have to wonder what people think when they find out someone is pregnant? I'm always stressing over finances and am constantly told that no one ever thinks they can afford a baby or really feels prepared, lol.

I guess I'm just a "go with the flow" kind of person. Getting a puppy is always a lot of work. There are certain times of the year that I prefer because of weather and schedule but that's not a deal-breaker.


----------



## Anastasia

We decided in August it was time for another dog, we have been without a dog for a year now. It's the first time in our 27 yrs together that we haven't had a dog. Anyway, when we did some research, chose a breeder and contacted her she had a litter with some pups available and expected a litter in Sept. and for one reason or another non of those pups were a good fit for us. She had another liter in Oct and we pick up our boy from that litter next month. If I had my way I wouldn't be house breaking and socializing a new puppy in the winter but it's just the way it worked out. 

I agree with the previous posters, there is never a perfect time but certain times are better than others.


----------



## Rerun

I think of a lot of it REALLY depends on how experienced with raising puppies the person is. I've raised a ton of pups, some of my own, and dozens upon dozens through over a decade of fostering singles and litters. So housetraining is second nature for me, obedience training is just built into the day and is second nature, and furthermore, we enjoy it. 

To use one as an example, I brought home my malinois when he was 10 wks old and our son was 6 wks old. Most would think this would've been a disaster, but my son slept darn near 24/7 at the time, and when he was sleeping I was training training training my mal. It was fall, great weather, great temps, and when kiddo was awake, my mal went into the x-pen. If I would've brought him home now, when my son is 15 mo, it would've been a DISASTER. Now, I've got a well trained dog and a kid that still isn't potty trained, tries to eat anything he finds on the floor, destroys the house every day, only naps for about an hr once a day (he does sleep through the night now, so that's something), and if you put him in any kind of "pen" he freaks out. Dog on the other hand, since he was just a few months old, slept through the night, was house trained, obedience trained, never destroys anything that isn't his to chew on, will fall asleep in an xpen if he's put in one....

I dunno, now that I think about it, I think I went wrong somewhere. Too much time training the puppy last year I guess. :help:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

mysweetkaos said:


> If that isn't the truth, I don't know what is!!


I agree!!! 

I like to have 5 years between dogs as I want them to be steady, mature and push butting before pup comes one but I guess sometimes birth control fails. :help: 

I guess if it happens it happens when the right pup or dog comes along. Havoc is 4 1/2 and we are kind if looking.


----------



## doggiedad

the right time to bring a pup or dog into your
life is when you have time for one. if i were adding
a puppy i would make sure my first dog is well
trained and highly socialized before bringing the
pup home.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

I struggled with this question a lot before getting a new dog. Buddy is 14 and I was afraid it would stress him. It did a little the first few days, but I've minimized it as much as possible and he's adjusting well. Buddy would get so excited when I took him to my daughter's (to play with her boxer and the Aussie cattle dog that has now passed), and cries when he's with me and I drive to a nearby town because he thinks he's going to walk in town and see other dogs or go to the dog park (and now that he has a companion dog I won't renew my membership to the dog park in January, although I must say it is VERY WELL regulated, members-only dog park with two large fenced yards and members who closely monitor the dog interactions and give over the other fenced yard for less sociable dogs to run alone with their owners). 

I also considered if I got a new dog, it'd grieve a good week or more when Buddy does pass. But I live in a very remote area and Buddy is now mostly deaf; thus, I had no warning system when someone arrives. I decided to bring home an adolescent GSD. I waited between semesters so I'd have a good month of no distraction except my regular work schedule. The fact that I work 2nd shift from home is also helpful. Right now I'm scheduling an earlier work day for a Christmas party next week and blocking out the time I usually feed breakfast to the dogs and first walk as my first work break, then the usual time long romp in the yard will be my lunch break, doggie dinner and walk as my second work break; so I don't confuse my new dog in her new routine. 

I think knowing we have time to establish consistency and bonding from the start is a good time, and when it's not a good time to make the commitment do it anyway.


----------



## chelle

Lucy Dog said:


> One thing I know is it's never a good idea to get a puppy in the winter - at least for me.
> 
> I made that mistake once and I will not be doing that ever again.


Me, too! Did this exactly once and never again!

I started asking for a dog as a kid and was always told no. I knew someday, someway I'd have a dog. I got one at 19, then the ex and I broke up and he had to take the dog. Lost my dog. It was heartbreaking.

I had a young child at the time, single mom, it just wasn't the right time. Not enough money at all, living in a duplex with a dinky unfenced yard... just not even close to ideal time for a dog.

Fast forward to thirties... Steady job, house, older child, basically stable. As stable as you can ask life to be, anyway. I finally got my first dog. Four years later I decided was time for dog #2. Four years after THAT, arrived dog #3. I like them spaced out in age as they are. However, the four year cycle is officially over.  There will not be dog #4.


----------



## deldridge72

I was raised with animals on a farm, so when I purchased my house and acreage, dogs were next-I've had 18 German Shepherds over the last 13 years-currently have six ranging from 23 months to 12.5 years, all have had basic obedience-the old guy had extensive obedience plus tracking/trailing for SAR work-dabbled in Schutzhund & agility but they're primary occupation is companion and home protection. Would love to have a GS sanctuary-provide a forever home for the forsaken shelter victims-someday maybe.


----------



## DKHarris

I just registered and have been reading alot of posts. I need some help. I just put my lab Zoe of 13 years down after she lost her fight with cancer. 13 years of that dog sitting ON my foot waiting for me to throw the ball or just give attention. 13 years of coming home to a wagging tail. She was as good of a dog as anyone could ask for.I can still feel her sitting on my right foot with her head on my lap. Life has been empty since and I am considerind a German Shepard. There are a few reasons why I do not want another Lab. First I am not looking to replace Zoe but rather start a new chapter. Second some of the quirks of owning a lab are a bit annoying. As much as I loved her, her constant need for attention seemed over bearing at times. Here is what my circumstances are. I am married.I have a 5 year old well behaved son. My wife (and I) have a 12 1/2 year old Border Collie/Chow mix (Belle). I own my home. The house is about 4000 SQF including basement sitting on a half acre in the end of a cul de sac. There are no other young children on my street. I live in WI where it is cold in the winter. I work 40 hours a week 8-5 although I do come home for lunch just about everyday. I can commit time for training and would have no problem with paying for anykind of classes. I earn a good living. Zoe and Belle never were on a leash as they would not leave my yard. I have always had a dog in my life and the house seems empty with her gone.

Here are my concerns 
Everything I have read says GSDs are great with kids. Two people whom I trust have said they have had experience with that not being the case. I know every dog has its own personality but as a whole what should I expect.

It is important to me that I do not have to keep a leash on evertime we are in the back yard. I want to be able to throw a ball or play with out being paranoid about her/him taking off. Again I am willing to work on this. I am thinking late March.

Any feedback would be appreciated and if this is the right breed I will be contributing to this board. Thank you in advance.


----------



## LARHAGE

DKHarris,

I think you should post this in the Welcome thread and you will get a lot more information. I welcome you in advance and just want to say I am sorry for your loss. I have had German Shepherds for most of my life, over 40 years of owning them and have NEVER had one that was not good with children, quite simply they are the best breed of dog in the world. The important thing is to find a reputable breeder who breeds for temperament as well as breed quality and you will have no problems whatsoever, training and socialization are a must for this breed, but you will be rewarded handsomely for your efforts... trust me on that!


----------



## DKHarris

LARHAGE said:


> DKHarris,
> 
> I think you should post this in the Welcome thread and you will get a lot more information. I welcome you in advance and just want to say I am sorry for your loss. I have had German Shepherds for most of my life, over 40 years of owning them and have NEVER had one that was not good with children, quite simply they are the best breed of dog in the world. The important thing is to find a reputable breeder who breeds for temperament as well as breed quality and you will have no problems whatsoever, training and socialization are a must for this breed, but you will be rewarded handsomely for your efforts... trust me on that!


Thank you for your suggestion. I took your advise.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

When Zeus died, I waited for a few months before adding another one. I got a rescue, she was a good dog but with lots of history. My baby was 9 month old then, I will not have an unstable dog near my child. 

I gave her to a friend, now Zoe is treated like a queen in her house, she's the only dog and there are no kids involved. She is spoiled rotten, I'm very happy for her. 

Just after my son's 2nd birthday, we decided to start from scratch and got a puppy. 

It's all about timing for us. When I finish titling Koda, then it will be the right time to get another puppy and by then, my son will be in elementary school.

I need to have quality time for each member of the family, including the cat.
I need to have the money saved up for emergencies, Odin's was very expensive as well as Zeus' surgery.


----------



## Vinnie

Emoore said:


> It's kinda like having a baby. There's never really a *good* time, but there are plenty of bad times.


Perfect??? I think it's more like Emoore says.

I know I have my ideas and preferences - which are different than my husbands. :laugh:

Each time we've brought a dog into our family it seems like we do things differently than the previous time. Sometimes it's planned and prepared and other times it's not. Basically I think it's just when we feel ready - and no one else can tell you when that is but you, yourself.


----------



## Pepper311

Kittilicious said:


> With all of the threads on here asking about getting a puppy, getting another dog, I've noticed that most, if not all, have replies of telling people to wait. Is there ever a "right time" to get a puppy or add another dog to your family? Wouldn't we all be dogless if we waited until everything was 100% perfect?
> 
> What were the main things you waited for to bring a dog into your home?
> And were there things that you should have waited on before you did? (that question doesn't seem to make sense, but I don't know how else to word it.)


Same can be said about having kids. 

For me I like more dogs age spread out 3-5 year spread. One of our dogs was dumped on us and now we are stuck with him. We got our new pup about 10 month after I lost my 16 year old best friend. It seemed like the right time because one dog was middle aged the other getting old but can still play. 

Just do what's right for you and your pack. There are good and bad times to get a dog. It all depends on your other dogs and your life style.


----------

